# Dante Earning his Keep



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Dante pulled all the food for the other goats today. He's coming into rut for the second time and his odor had gotten worse from his first rut even though he's barely peeing on himself. I can smell him from 100 yards away. Yuck. I harnessed him from an arms length away.






And a picture of him being lazy on the job while I loaded the skid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very impressive, good job Dante!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, he's getting big. How much does he weigh now? Is that one of the Hoeggers harnesses? What is the skid made from?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awesome goat!!! he's got a great set of horns!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Very nice, he's getting big. How much does he weigh now? Is that one of the Hoeggers harnesses? What is the skid made from?


I don't know how much he weighs but I know he is too heavy to pick up now so well over 100lbs. He's 34 inches at the withers. Yes that is a Hoeggers harness. I bought it from ndgoatlady on here. I honestly done have a clue what the skid is made of. It blew into my yard during a storm and is some sort of flexible plastic sheeting.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's really cool! It almost makes up for the stink.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

way to go Dante! And he's so cute too


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------

